# Spaying aftercare



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

hi all, i just set up an appointment for my girl to be spayed next tuesday. i was just wondering what i can expect for aftercare? also will she act different, or be sore or anything? i'm a little nervous because she's a bit of a runt...but my sister has her littermate (sister) and she went into heat this week...they'll be breeding though. i want to get my lola spayed before we start any of the heat business. just wondering. thanks!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

every dog is different so its hard to say....every vet handles things different and sutures different........most dogs are down a day or two, keep the diet light and eye on the stitches. Alot of vets dont issue pain meds which just blows my mind..........THEY NEED IT if only for 1-2 days they need it. For a vet to send a dog home w/out it would have me looking elsewhere........

They may or may not have side affects from the anesthia (my girl did and it was not fun) such as dire-rear and vomiting.....Keep the dog confined to a smaller area and other pets away....once the inital days are over you will be amazed at how fast they heal...

Good luck and dont worry :wave:


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks for answering me. It is always helpful to hear other's take on things...this is my first dog since i've been an adult.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Have some pooch pads,old towels just in case she has a pee pee accident.no food after 24 hours of the surgery after that time small amounts of food divided into 4 meals.Pain killers for the first two days if shot is offered for that day except it. I wish I would have my little Princess was in such pain i could not give her the pill that day.she will do fine i think the first day is the hardest.just spoil her with lots of hugs i would say kisses but mine was not allow me.Wait tell the next day she will give you lots of kisses and lick you to death.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Also, please listen to the vet and keep your chi restricted to as little exersize as possible during the two weeks after.

All the complications we see after spays come from the dog being too active after the surgery. Stitches will pop, infection can set in, healing will take much longer.

You might feel mean but you should really keep your chi in a crate most of the day, and when you take her out keep her on a leash...even in the house...it just takes her to take off running, jump, or twist a certain way to pop a stitch. I dont mean to scare you but almost all the complecations we see are because of that.

You might also need a "buster collar" (you know...those goofy plastic cones that dogs wear to keep them from licking a surgical site). Stitches can be itchy and she will probably want to lick her surgical site....a bustar collar also seems mean but trust me....keeping a goofy collar on your chi for two weeks is much nicer then letting them chew out their stitches and get an infection. 

Wow I sound a tad preachy in this post. I really dont mean too....can u tell I give this speech a lot at work...lol! I just warn u because I saw a dog die because the owners thought it was mean to keep their dog in a crate for the time it was needed to allow a surgical site to heal....

*WARNING...A TAD GRAPHIC*
It was a lab and it bloated (much more serious surgery then a spay). Lab was only 4yrs. Went home after a couple days after surgyer healthy as can be. Two days later the dog was rushed in because it jumped up at the door and popped all of his stitches, spilling out his insides. The dog came in screaming, his intestines falling out. I had to help bring him in. It took all of me not to get emotional....it was so hard to see this dog in this condition. The owners decided to put him down because they couldnt afford another $2000+ surgery. When asked what happened they said the dog jumped at the door when company came over. The vet asked why the dog wasnt in a crate like we told her and she said because they thought it was cruel to keep his activity level restricted. Now their dog is dead. Again a spay is far less invasive and you wont have to worry about ur chi's insides falling out....but you will have to worry about stiches popping or being chewed out and it can result in infection or in some serious cases (depending on when it happens) another surgery.

Again, I only say this because I dont want you to think you are being cruel by keeping your chi in a crate. And again if you want to take your chi out keep a leash on her so you can keep her from running or jumping.

I also agree, you will be shocked how fast they bounce back. As good as they are feeling you still need to keep them quiet for the full two weeks.
Also please give the pain meds as directed...most of those meds have an anti-inflamitory in it to keep swelling and bruising down. Remember dogs naturally try to hide pain so even if they look like they are feeling well they still might be hurting. Also your chi will probably not want to eat until the next day. They will give u directions on feeding but probably not the day of surgery.

Also check the surgical site often...look for swelling and redness that looks like it is spreading. Also look for discharge from the site for all can be signs of infection. 

Best of luck. BTW my chi was only 3lbs when she got spayed and she did fine. Its very scary but as long as you have a good vet who works with toy breeds a lot you shouldnt worry. Please let us know how the surgery goes and ifyou have any more questions!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:?: I heared that some don't even have stitches when spayed. Is this laser surgery they maybe referring too.Anyone knows please let me know.,


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella did not have any external sutures...her incision was less then 1 " long and the margins were held together with some type of skin adhesive. She did not have laser surgery as it was not available last year at my vets but is now and that's the way I probably would have gone. But Bella did not have any problems at all. The vet gave Bella a long acting pain injection and she did not have any vomiting at all . She was a bit tired but otherwise you would not have known she had anything done !


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I have been reading this and it is very useful information to get done as i am going to be getting my chi spayed soon. She is not 100% at the moment so i am leaving it until i know she doesnt have any problems! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

My dogs stitches were inside, you only saw the last stitch on the outside....she healed beautifully and there is no mark. not that it matters the fur covers it up anyway but..........lots of controversy on the laser, if you go that route make sure your vet has experience.

I did not have to use the E-collar for my boy or girl...I hate them anyway, but I got lucky. I disagree about the licking....to me excessive licking/biting can be an issue but licking to me is ok. I also think once a animal is up to walking around that is fine and I did not have to crate mine I put her in an X-pen and when she was out she I watched her. That was only for 2 days-Running and jumping can be a problem definately. Every dog is different. If you know your dog is a hyper spaz then of course confinement is necessary. Play it by ear...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Agree, if your dog is calm then chances are that you wont have to crate them but my three girls love to run and jump and wrestle so they got to sit in their crate most of the day.
Licking can cause infection (just repeating what the vet tells us to tell the owners) a lick or two isnt bad but constantly licking can be a problem. 
Tequila and Ginger were fine but Kylie tried to chew open her surgical site and had to wear the e-collar. Excessive licking can also cause trauma to the area if its not healed yet. When the females stay overnight at the vet after surgery we are told if they are licking to put an e-collar on them. I never asked if some licking was okay....
I guess I only get to see the bad side of surgeries at the vet....those who come back only come back becasue there are problems so I tend to be overly cautious...I just wrote that post to give you my experiences from work...obviously we only see a hand full back and we spay a LOT of dogs.
Never hurts to have a lot of info though :wink: 
Best of luck and please update us after she is done


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

It is really helpful reading the tips from everyone. I just made an appointment for next Thurs for Sammy's spay. 

How do you know if your vet has a lot of experience with toy breeds? When the receptionist asked me what kind of dog, I replied with chihuahua, and she said, "Oh that's so small." 

is there anything I should call back and ask about?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ngtah00 said:


> It is really helpful reading the tips from everyone. I just made an appointment for next Thurs for Sammy's spay.
> 
> How do you know if your vet has a lot of experience with toy breeds? When the receptionist asked me what kind of dog, I replied with chihuahua, and she said, "Oh that's so small."
> 
> is there anything I should call back and ask about?


 you can just ask outright and hope they tell u the truth but once you meet the vet you can tell anyway if they are sm dog people or not.


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> Agree, if your dog is calm then chances are that you wont have to crate them but my three girls love to run and jump and wrestle so they got to sit in their crate most of the day.


there is such a thing as a calm chi?  i'm in shock! also where do you get those strange collars? i've never seen them anywhere. oh, and she is crated most of the day anyway while i am at work, so this will work out good. that was one of my worries about the spay...leaving her alone, but i'm glad you all suggested it.

all of this is very helpful advice, and really appreciated! i'll keep you all updated. i really hope it is an uneventful ordeal. i flipped out a little when i had my cat spayed five years ago. she was fine, though, and i'm sure miss lola will be fine, too.

thanks everyone!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> every dog is different so its hard to say....every vet handles things different and sutures different........most dogs are down a day or two, keep the diet light and eye on the stitches. Alot of vets dont issue pain meds which just blows my mind..........THEY NEED IT if only for 1-2 days they need it. For a vet to send a dog home w/out it would have me looking elsewhere........
> 
> They may or may not have side affects from the anesthia (my girl did and it was not fun) such as dire-rear and vomiting.....Keep the dog confined to a smaller area and other pets away....once the inital days are over you will be amazed at how fast they heal...
> 
> ...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

They could issue Rimadyl or some drug that starts with a D I forget, some kind of anti inflammatory or narcotic


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Rimadyl is usually what they give. Rimadyl can be harmful if given over a long period of time, but you should only be given enough for 3-4 days which is not harmful at all to your chi. There is an anti-inflamitory in Rimadyl and I would suggest just giving it the full 3-4 days or however they perscribe it.

The e-collars or bustar-collars are given at the vets office. Ask them if your chi will need one.


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

well, i dropped my little girl off at the vet this afternoon. poor little thing. (i know, she'll be fine, she's just so little it's hard to leave her) but they let me leave her favorite toy (an 88 cent tye-dyed squeaky bear) and her blanket, so that makes me feel a little better. they said they would have her done by noon tomorrow, so i'd know when to call and check on her....please be thinking of my girl...i know it's a standard procedure...but you all know how attached you are to your chi-kids....


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Let us know how she is :wave:


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

i called the vet around noon today and they said she had her surgery and was doing fine....can't wait to pick her up tomorrow. this is too stressful!


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

Hang in there... the majority of these cases do fine. I was nervous with Reba, being so tiny and all. We had just lost a young cat during a complication with a spay. It was really hard to back to the same office, although we did arrange a different vet. Reba hardly missed a beat. I hope the same for your little one. :wink: Check chat for latest Reba pics.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

jbeany said:


> i called the vet around noon today and they said she had her surgery and was doing fine....can't wait to pick her up tomorrow. this is too stressful!


I bet she'll be so happy to see you. I know she'll be just fine but I will keep her in my thoughts. :wave:


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

jezapach said:


> Hang in there... the majority of these cases do fine. I was nervous with Reba, being so tiny and all. We had just lost a young cat during a complication with a spay. It was really hard to back to the same office, although we did arrange a different vet. Reba hardly missed a beat. I hope the same for your little one. :wink: Check chat for latest Reba pics.


Her latest photos were moved to the pictures forum.


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

awww, i'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. i had my kitty spayed at the same vet almost 5 years ago...and she did fine...still mean as hell, but the same as before. :twisted: lol, cats....i can't wait to get my lola back!

ps. reba is SO CUTE! love her pics!


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

well, i picked my girl up this afternoon, and i can tell she is sore. she's mostly been sleeping. they told me not to feed her very much, but she is acting like she is starved! she forgets she's sore and will try to jump up on the couch.  it is hard for me to see that. anyway, at the moment she's buried in her blankie sleeping. oh, and her breath smells terrible. it's weird. maybe from medicine or something? i'm glad she not all hyperactive and spazzy like usual. probably better for the healing process. they said she totally left the stitches alone while at the vet, and so far so good...they probably are a little tender. poor baby. thanks for your advice, everyone. it is much appreciated!

oh and she was so happy to see me when i picked her up....almost like she thought i was gonna leave her there forever.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

jbeany said:


> oh and she was so happy to see me when i picked her up....almost like she thought i was gonna leave her there forever.


Glad to hear she's back home where she belongs and that she's resting. I'm sure she'll be back to her old self in a day or two.  

Isn't that just the worst... you're glad they're happy to see you but they look so surprised, like they thought you weren't coming back. That look just about kills me.


----------

